# Traps for Hive Beetles



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I know I’ve been posting quite a bit lately about hive beetles, but if you are unlucky enough to have them (or lucky enough not to have them), then you understand what a pain in the butt they are. 

I have used all manner of eradication inventions from oil traps to dryer sheets but theses little traps are down right beetle murderers. They are small, clean and simple to use.


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

txsteele said:


> I know I’ve been posting quite a bit lately about hive beetles, but if you are unlucky enough to have them (or lucky enough not to have them), then you understand what a pain in the butt they are.
> 
> I have used all manner of eradication inventions from oil traps to dryer sheets but theses little traps are down right beetle murderers. They are small, clean and simple to use.


I was watching youtube today about hive bettles and came across a DIY trap just like that


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

FarmerRuss said:


> I was watching youtube today about hive bettles and came across a DIY trap just like that


I’ve seen those home made CD case traps and I’m sure they would work as well. Maybe better because they are bigger and would hold more beetles. The pics I showed are actually my traps from my hives that I pulled out today.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

What do you use for bait an poison? That is a lot if hive beetles.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That’s a lot of beetles caught TX looks like those work great where’d ya order those from? I’m glad to see your post. Beetles or whatever. It’s kinda slow here....


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

ed/La said:


> What do you use for bait an poison? That is a lot if hive beetles.


It’s a touchy situation about the bait used because some people really have some strong negative opinions about it. I use a commercial bait that can be purchased at Wal-Mart or any other type store. Some guys use a mixture of Boric acid, Crisco lard and honey mixed up for their bait.

The way the traps are made, the bees can’t reach the poison.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

RonTgottagoat said:


> That’s a lot of beetles caught TX looks like those work great where’d ya order those from? I’m glad to see your post. Beetles or whatever. It’s kinda slow here....


Ron, I get the traps (called Beetle Barns) online from barnyardbees.com There May be other places to get them as well. I find they are re-useable when cleaned properly.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool. I like his videos. ThTs what got me tryin to start those mics this year. I hadn’t seen many hb this year I did squish two a couple weeks back but i need to ur some as prevention I suppose


----------

